# ورقة عمل عن ميكانيكا الموائع



## s.alferjani (21 مايو 2009)

المقدمة

تعرف الموائع بأنها هى المواد القابلة للتشكل بشكل الأوعية التى تحتويها وتكون قادرة على السريان , وهذه المواد هى السوائل والغازات .

الهدف

ميكانيكا الموائع (بالإنجليزية: Fluid Mechanics) هو تخصص فرعي من ميكانيكا المواد المتصلة (بالإنجليزية: Continuum Mechanics) وهو معني أساسا بالموائع، التي هي أساسا السوائل والغازات، ويدرس هذا التخصص السلوك الفيزيائي الظاهر الكلي لهذه المواد، ويمكن تقسيمه من ناحية إلى إستاتيكا الموائع- أو دراستها في حالة عدم الحركة، أو ديناميكا الموائع أو دراستها في حالة الحركة، ويندرج تحتها تخصصات أخرى معينة، فهناك الديناميكيات الهوائية (أيروديناميك) والديناميكيات المائية (هيدروديناميك). يسعى هذا التخصص إلى تحديد الكميات الفيزيائية الخاصة بالموائع، وذلك مثل السرعة ، الضغط ، الكثافة ، و درجة الحرارة، واللزوجة ومعدل التدفق، وقد ظهرت تطبيقات حسابية حديثة لإيجاد حلول للمسائل المتصلة بميكانيكا الموائع، ويسمى التخصص المعني بذلك ديناميكيات الموائع الحسابية

الشعور بالمشكلة

يعد كل من ميكانيكا الموائع من العلوم التي تحظى باهتمام الكثير من العلماء والباحثين نظرا لاهمية هذا العلم في حياة الانسان وتقدمة الحضاري كما انها من الركائز التي قامت عليها بعض العلوم الهندسية ومنها المدنية والميكانيكية و الكيميائية وارتبطت بعلوم اساسية اخرى مثل الفيزياء والارصاد الجوية وتعتمد بعض مشاريع التشييد على دراسة ميكانيكا الموئع وعلم المياه كما هو الحال في مشاريع شبكات المياه والسيول والصرف الصحي ومشاريع السدود والقنوات المائية ومحطات التحلية

ان الموائع او المياه بطببيعتها لها خواصها تميزها عن غيرها من المواد الصلبة والغازية ومن ابرز هذه الخواص:
•	قدرتها على الانسياب
•	قدرتها على التشكيل بحسب الاوعية التي تشغلها 
•	قابليتها على الانضغاط وتاثرها باي قوة قص




الاهمية

إن أهمية ميكانيكا الموائع تتضح تماما عندما نفكر فى الدور الذى تلعبه فى حياتنا اليومية . ففى مجال التكييف والتبريد هناك الماء المثلج الذى يضخ خلال المواسير . والهواء البارد يدفع بواسطة المراوح خلال مجارى الهواء لتكييف المنازل والكهرباء التى نستخدمها وطرق توليدها من المساقط المائية التى تدفع الماء خلال التوربينات والتى تولد الطاقة الكهربية . أو من الطاقة الحرارية من البخار الذى يدفع خلال التوربينات البخارية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية , وسياراتنا التى نقودها الاطارات الهوائية تعطى السيارات التعليق , الوقود يضخ عبر أنابيب .. بل إن حياتنا اليومية تعتمد على الموائع . فسريان الدم فى أوردتنا وشراييننا هو عملية ميكانيكا الموائع

الاطار النضري

1 - استاتيكا الموائع : وهى دراسة القوى المءثرة على الموائع فى حالة السكون

2 - ديناميكا الموائع : وهى دراسة الموائع أثناء الحركة

الخواص الفيزيائية للموائع

•	الكثافة Density : ?
•	الوزن النوعى Specific weight : ?
•	الحجم النوعى Specific Volume : v
•	الثقل النوعى Specific Gravity : SG
•	اللزوجة : Viscosity

الخاتمة :
من هذا التقرير نستنتج أن :-
1- المائع المثالي والمائع الغير مثالي بينهما عدة فوارق ..
-2المائع مهم في حياتنا فهو دمنا الذي يجري في عروقنا وهو الهواء الذي نتنفسه 
-3المائع مهم في العديد من الصناعات المهمة في حياتنا .. 
-4المائع المثالي لزوجته = 0 لأن الاحتكاك معدوم بين طبقاته .. 
-5حجم المائع المثالي لا يتغير بتغير الضغط الواقع عليه ..
-6المقاومة حساسة جدا في حركة انسياب الموائع ..
-7قياس المقاومة تتأثر بدرجة ميلان المقدمة ..



التوصيات : 
أتمنى أن نبذل المزيد من الجهد للحفاظ على كل أنواع الموائع لأهميتها في حياتنا . . فأنصح كل إنسان أن يتجنب تلويث الهواء أو مياه البحار و الأنهار .. وأنصح كل شخص أن لا يسرف في المياه ( وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي ) فهو مصدر الحياة وسيَد الموائع . 

المراجع والمصادر:

* الانترنت
* الموسوعة العلمية


----------



## طالب ليبي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكراا علي الموضوع


----------



## أبو روح المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

_اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته_
_فعلا الموائع مهمة لاهميتها في الحياة اليومية وقد بحث عن الموائع في ثلاث محاور:_
_المحور الاول:نظريات الموائع._
_المحور الثاني:تطبيقات الموائع._
_المحور الثالث:اهميتها في الحياة اليومية._


----------



## سعد حبيب هادي (31 مارس 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع واستفدنا منه شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
شكراا علي الموضوع*​


----------



## jomma (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الرجا (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ها بنا معا لبنا موقع عربي هندسي رائع يوفر للهمندسين العرب امكانيات رائعة للتقدم ولا تبخلو علينا بما لديكم لدعم الهندسة العربية المتميزة


----------



## ابونصير (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك لكني اريد طريقة حساب head pressure لقناة مائية ارتفاعها 11م مع ذكر المعادلات
الرجاء المساعدة في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## المهندس ناصح (25 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم ها بنا معا لبنا موقع عربي هندسي رائع يوفر للهمندسين العرب امكانيات رائعة للتقدم ولا تبخلو علينا بما لديكم لدعم الهندسة العربية المتميزة*


----------



## en.oat (26 يناير 2011)

شكراااا على الموضوع الجميل دا استفدنا جدااا


----------



## هشام دقدق (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sasadarsh (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## malaak_elrouh (31 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير ع هذا الموضوع*


----------



## م انس بصبوص (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور جدا على هذا الجهد المبارك 
رزقك الله الجنة واياكم


----------

